#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-13
<TLE> Hallo everyone, does anyone know a workaround for the problem with some the keyboard shortcuts not working in gtranslator under unity?
<dpm> hey TLE, no sorry, I usually use vim when translating offline
<dpm> the best thing might be to file a bug, as I could imagine that if it's a unity issue it might affect other applications
<TLE> dpm: yeah, there ar other related bug reports already. I'm not sure it affects other languages because as far as I can tell it is simply a shortcut conflict
<TLE> gtranslator uses for accelrator combinations that are reserved for unity and/or compiz
<TLE> It's a little annoying because one of the shortcuts that does not work is "jump to next untranslated or fuzzy" which I would be using all the time when updating gnome modules ;)
<dpm> TLE, out of interest, which are the conflicting ones?
<TLE> ctrl-shift-page_up and -page_down
<TLE> vim is oldschool ;) I usually use emacs, but everytime I translate in emacs I get to miss translations library functionality
<TLE> and then it is the same routin, when I have translated enough in emacs I get to miss it enough so that I start considering actually implementing it myself
<TLE> then I start having a look at the elisp code for the po-file mode and then I want to scratch my eyes out to make the pain go away
<TLE> *G*
<dpm> ;-)
<dpm> yeah, I'm not trying to be oldskool, I usually favour gui applications, but I just got used to vim + the po editor plugin :) Whenever I had to use a graphical po editor I chose poedit, as I could work much better with the keyboard shortcuts, I've always found the gtranslator ones awkward and difficult to remember
<TLE> yeah, the shortcuts does also bother me a bot, but there was some reason why I have stuck with it
<trijntje> How long before NonLangPackTranslationDeadline shoud translations in LP be done to be sure they get included?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I might be a few minutes late for the call, I'm wrapping up another conversation
<dpm> andrejz seems not to be there yet. Hopefully my changing of the date didn't confuse him
<kelemengabor> dpm: re, I'm ready
<kelemengabor> altough I'm a little ill, so don't be surprised by some random coughing :\
<dpm> kelemengabor, same here really, I can't believe I got a cold in summer... :\
<kelemengabor> me neither :(
<dpm> let's wait for a couple of minutes to see if andrejz comes up, and if not let's start without him
<kelemengabor> TLE: wanna join the fun? :)
<dpm> ah, good point :)
<trijntje> How long before NonlangpackTranslationDeadline shoud translations in LP be done to be sure they get included?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: one day is usually enough
<dpm> trijntje, there is no concrete hour
<dpm> as it's a matter of developers from different packages doing the uploads
<dpm> so it cannot really be synced
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, let's roll
<kelemengabor> okay
<trijntje> kelemengabor, dpm: thanks, I was worried it might be something like a week or so, one day is fine
<dpm> kelemengabor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<kelemengabor> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/688445/
<dpm> thanks a lot kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> strange, bug 839880 was fixed and released, but the new strings are not showing up in LP
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/language-selector/oneiric/view/head:/debian/rules <-looks okay too
<kelemengabor> dpm: oh yes, I know now what I wanted to ask: is there any special reason why app-install-data-partner is not translatable? Like partners explicitly said they don't need our mistranslations or madness like this?
<dpm> kelemengabor, :-) I think the only reason is because no one has raised the need for this. I see no reason (unless partners were oposed to it) that they could not use the same infrastructure (i.e. LP) to get their package descriptions translated by the community
<dpm> we've got an internal list for partners. Let me ask it and come back to you
<kelemengabor> okay, I'll see if I can port my magic scripts from a-i-d-ubuntu
<kelemengabor> great, thanks!
<kelemengabor> basically, their programs are the only ones in s-c that have no translatable short descriptions
<dpm> yeah, I agree it would make sense
<kelemengabor> aside from purchasable applications, but those don't even have an app-install-data-anything package, AFAIK
<dpm> those apps' descriptions might prove more difficult to handle because of the way purchases are implemented. Basically the other applications come from packages in some Ubuntu archive, but commercial apps are provided as individual (i.e. per-app) PPAs. When you buy one, you basically obtain a subscription to a private PPA
<dpm> so I'm not sure how to best extract the descriptions
<kelemengabor> that would be a little tricky, yes :(
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-14
<dpm> morning kelemengabor. On bug 835929, I'm not too sure I understand the fix. So now we'll have versioned gcc translation domains, but how will they work if gcc is expecting a non-versioned domain?
<dpm> hm, bugbot not working?
<kelemengabor> dpm: good morning
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/835929
<kelemengabor> does gcc expecting a non-versioned domain?
<kelemengabor> my little test showed that it needs version numbers
<dpm> kelemengabor, I thought that's what you said in the bug description
<dpm> let me re-read, it might have been me misreading it
<kelemengabor> dpm: I just finished a test install with todays iso and this happens with the gcc domains: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/gcc.png
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, yeah, you're right, the symlink part confused me a bit, I had just read it the other way round. Good work with fixing all the templates
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'm going to talk to the LP people, as it seems that last Thursday's and yesterday's language pack exports did not happen -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs
<kelemengabor> the only problem is that we have several gcc.mo files on the iso, most of them being about 1M in size, having this three times may cause the langpacks grow a little too big
<dpm> hm, good point. The main iso should only have the en language pack now, though, so it's probably not as much of a problem there
<kelemengabor> (in particular, de, es and zh_CN)
<kelemengabor> well, todays iso has 5, plus three en_ variants...
<dpm> it's strange that they are still in there, they should go away in favour of the localized iso tools
<kelemengabor> err, more than 5, actually, all that used to be
<TLE> dpm, kelemengabor: Hey, I must have missed the informtion about the chat yesterday and I didn't have a look back here until it was over
<TLE> is it a regular thing now?
<kelemengabor> TLE: somewhat, yes
<dpm> TLE, yeah, although I've been traveling lately and I missed a few
<dpm> hm, confirmed, language pack exports are broken. The one from yesterday might still be running, though. Working on a workaround as we speak...
<kelemengabor> we skipped one, and delayed the last, but the idea is that the more active translation coordinators speak regularly about things to do
<TLE> yeah it sounds like a good idea, I seem to remeber now that there was an email thread about when to place them
<kelemengabor> dpm: where should I send that important bugs list we talked about yesterday? UTC list?
<kelemengabor> it has already ~15 bugs, and I'm afraid I'd add more if I don't send it now :P
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, the UTC list should be fine
<TLE> *sigh* translating evolution once again, that is just never funny
<TLE> dpm: found out why it is that I stuck with gtranslator, as far as I can tell poedit doesn't have the options of showing you suggestions from your library and allowing you to insert them directly i the main interface while you are translating
<dpm> TLE, ah, I see. Good point. I haven't used any of them in a while, so I'm no longer familiar with any of them.
<TLE> dpm: no ok, it was just because we were talking aobut it yesterday and it bothered me that I couldn't remember why *G*
<dpm> ok :)
<TLE> Ohhh man. I'm on vacation; started the day with breakfeast and a epideo of DS9, now sitting in my couch with a laptop, a cup of coffee within reach and some old Kashmir on the stereo. 2 or 3 months more like this and I'll be all human again ;)
<TLE> #: ../modules/spamassassin/evolution-spamassassin.c:864
<TLE> #, fuzzy
<TLE> #| msgid "This will make SpamAssassin more reliable, but slower"
<TLE> msgid "This will make SpamAssassin more reliable, but slower."
<TLE> msgstr "Dette vil gøre SpamAssassin mere pålidelig, men langsommere"
<TLE> yep, updating the evolution translation is just the way I remember it *G*
<kelemengabor> TLE: have you seen e-d-s yet?
<kelemengabor> its full with this:
<kelemengabor> #, fuzzy
<kelemengabor> #| msgid "Cannot get contact: %s"
<kelemengabor> msgid "Cannot get contact: "
<kelemengabor> :P
<TLE> no I have not, I'm starting to remember why we usually do red wine with gnome translations sprints
<TLE> I mean, it is not the fact that they are fixing them, that is just good, but seriously the inability of the evolution dev to enforce some kind of string policy is second to none
<TLE> it's just a bit to early for red wine here, even when on vacation, will save e-d-s for later
<kelemengabor> :D
<TLE> I don't even understand why they did the fix you just listed, it is not as if they cannot put variable in the strings, and it is just gonna make theor code uglier
<TLE> "Cannot get contact: %s" % contact  -> "Cannot get contact: " + str(contact)
<TLE> or however that the second part is done in c
<TLE> ooooh my, find the change *G*
<TLE> #: ../plugins/itip-formatter/itip-formatter.c:1067
<TLE> #, fuzzy
<TLE> #| msgid "Opening the calendar. Please wait.."
<TLE> msgid "Opening the calendar. Please wait..."
<TLE> msgstr "Åbner kalenderen. Vent venligst.."
<kelemengabor> .
<kelemengabor> at the end, there is one more period
<TLE> you've won
<TLE> ohh well, enough evolution bashing
<dpm> TLE, kelemengabor, and you know what they will do on next release, don't you? Replace '...' with '…' (ellipse character)! :D
<dpm> that's always my favourite
<TLE> actually I think they already went both ways on that change *G*
<dpm> :)
<sagaci> hi, dpm, I've filed a question on lp, what are the guidelines for inactive leaders on translation group, or is there a link related to this?
<dpm> hi sagaci, this should help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/RoleReassignmentPolicy
<sagaci> thanks
<TLE> hmm, grumble, really wished that the po-file definition was a bit more specific
<dpm> ok, language packs sorted. The next Oneiric language pack should be available on Friday
<kelemengabor> dpm: hooray \o/
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-15
<oier> Hi, I have a question about suggestions in Launchpad
<oier> it seems that when you modify a translation, Launchpad suggests both terms(the old no more existing translation and the modified one) in other packages
<oier> for example in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/kde-workspace/+pots/kwin-effects/eu/10/+translate there are several suggestions from Ibai Oihanguren made in the same package, but that string(https://translations.launchpad.net/docky/2.1/+pots/docky/eu/166/+translate) has only one translation there
<oier> is it a bug on Launchpad?
<oier> by the the the link on the suggestions page is also wrong because it link to string nº 174 in docky-core eventhough it is actually the 166
<dpm> I believe the wrong suggestion number is a known bug
<dpm> and the other one happens because old translations are hidden from the template where they were superseded, but they are still on the database and show up as global suggestions in all other templates
<oier> and can't they be deleted?
<dpm> afaik, they can't
<oier> the problem is that when you correct the translation and the uncorrected one gets suggestes, this one can propagate through other packages
<oier> if the at the beginning a was translated as b, but then corrected to c. People who translate other packages will get b and c as suggestions and maybe chose the uncorrect option
<oier> should we fill a bug for this?
<dpm> oier, I think there is one already, but it might be a good idea to file one if there isn't
<dpm> well, two bugs, one for each issue
<oier> against Launchpad?
<dpm> oier, yes
<head_victim> dpm: when you get a chance, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/170787 - tl;dr version is the translation team owner appears absent, an active contributor (hall of famer - sagaci) wants to take up the challenge of rejuvenating the team. Is there anything else we need to do or show?
<dpm> head_victim, could you add your +1 on sagaci taking over the team? Just adding a reply to the question will do
<dpm> then I'll assign it to the LP admins to make the change
<head_victim> dpm: no worries, wasn't sure if that was appropriate so I'll make it so.
<dpm> head_victim, yeah, is just a sanity check, to ensure other members of the team agree
<dpm> and that there is record of it
<dpm> head_victim, let me know as soon as you've had the chance to reply, and then I'll assign the support request to the admins
<head_victim> Writing it now
<head_victim> Comment added, let me know if that's appropriate or more detail is required.
<dpm> head_victim, that should be all, thanks. It may take a day or two, but the admins will now take care of transferring sagaci the ownership
<head_victim> dpm: thanks, a day or two will be more than quick enough.
<dpm> excellent :)
<head_victim> he's really taken on a lot of work on that translations so it's good reward
<dpm> that's awesome
<dpm> looking forward to hear more from the Australian team!
<dpm> kelemengabor, do you happen to know where the "Recovery Console" and "User Defined Session" strings can be translated? They appear on the login screen, if one tries to choose a login session
<kelemengabor> dpm: yep, there is even a bug with a bitrotting patch about it
<kelemengabor> bug #542068 is it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542068 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Missing translations for "xterm failsafe session" (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542068
<kelemengabor> so, the strings are not translatable, but they could be made so
<dpm> looking at the bug now...
<dpm> kelemengabor, do you happen to know how the handling of those strings with lightdm has changed?
<kelemengabor> no - aren't they still in gdm?
<dpm> I'm not sure if we're using gdm at all. My hope is that lightdm uses them directly and thus we have a better chance of getting someone to look at merging the change to lightdm
<dpm> it seems to still be gdm which installs those files
<kelemengabor> indeed:
<kelemengabor> $ dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/xterm.desktop
<kelemengabor> gdm: /usr/share/xsessions/xterm.desktop
<head_victim> dpm: sagaci is actually looking at driving a localised iso here as well ;)
<dpm> brilliant :)
<head_victim> I'm going to try and gee up the artistic people in the team for desktops and stuff like that. Get everyone involved.
<kelemengabor> eeek... bug 512395 became wontfix in LO :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512395 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Libreoffices .desktop files do not contain translation domain info (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 9)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512395
<dpm> kelemengabor, in openoffice, the task is still open for libreoffice, luckily
<kelemengabor> dpm: okay, then I calm down :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: one more question, why are the iso-codes domains exposed in Ubuntu translations, if we write on the
<kelemengabor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline page:
<kelemengabor> ISO Codes: Please translate upstream, we will only sync from Debian and won't use the translations from Launchpad directly.
<kelemengabor> I just don't see the point :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, let me come back to you in a few mins, on a call right now
<kelemengabor> also, about bug #542068: gdm was moved to universe recently, so we might just give up hope for this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 542068 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Missing translations for "xterm failsafe session" (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542068
<dpm> bummer!
<dpm> let's talk about it tomorrow, I need to go now. I'll do some more prodding on #ubuntu-devel
<jsjgruber_xchat> For a python/glade package using distutils-extra, what command should I use to generate an updated .pot file? Someone said to use python setup.build_i18n  -p  but that doesn't seem to be valid by itself. Alone or with the -m option do seem to work, but I don't know if I should use one of those.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-16
<trijntje> Hi all, is there any news regarding the localised images? I havent heard anything since the announcement on the ubuntu translators mailinglist
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-18
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to see which translations done in launchpad have been released to the beta?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-11
<roadmr> dpm: hello!
<roadmr> dpm: got a minute to chat about bug 1044035? (checkbox, again heh)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044035 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Checkbox header graphic is wrong" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044035
<dpm> hey roadmr, sure! (sorry, I was on the phone, I'm back now)
<roadmr> dpm: ok :) thanks! this won't take long and I need to email -doc, -translators and the bug with it anyway
<roadmr> dpm: so it turns out we *did* add a new string for System Testing, but with a newline between the two words so it appears vertically
<roadmr> dpm: I rebuilt my .pot file and this is what it looks like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198779/
<dpm> roadmr, ah, cool, glad to hear it's translatable! Note that unless you dynamically change the size of the area where the string is shown, it might appear clipped for languages where the translation is longer than in English
<roadmr> dpm: good point, let me stick some longer text in there and see how it behaves
<dpm> If you want to try with real text, in Catalan it'd be "Comprovació\ndel sistema"
<roadmr> dpm: yes, I tried a longer but artificial string and it looks awful :/ let's try yours
<roadmr> hehe, due to clipping it reads "omprovació del sistema"
<dpm> oops
<roadmr> dpm: I'll probably work around it by making the text a bit smaller, so we can accomodate longer strings (up to a point)
<dpm> roadmr, ok, cool. This might be a good workaround given where we are in the cycle. Also note that if you want to play well with Right-To-Left languages such as Arabic and Hebrew, the box with the text should appear on the other side for them. IIRC, the SC has got some code to detect RTL languages, but I'll leave it up to you to decide if you want to make the i18n complete
<roadmr> dpm: sounds tricky, I'll look at SC to see how they do it
<dpm> roadmr, indeed. My recommendation for next cycle would be to make the banner to be HTML or remove the text alltogether
<roadmr> dpm: html sounds ok, will be easier than wrestling with Qt's weird placing policies :)
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-12
<roadmr> dpm: hello! sorry to pester you again, do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/1044035 is ready for a veredict? or do you want to wait until I figure out how to add a comment as requested by Redmar?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044035 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Checkbox header graphic is wrong" [High,Triaged]
<roadmr> dpm: skaet has me on a deadline, hence why I'm bugging you so much :)
<dpm> roadmr, don't worry, I'm used to bugging people, so I can truly understand it :-)
<dpm> let me have a look
<dpm> roadmr, if it's not too much work, I'd recommend adding the comment. it is just a matter of adding a comment line just above the translatable string in the code, and gettext will do the rest (i.e. it will extract it and put it in the .pot template, so that it is visible for translators in Launchpad)
<dpm> E.g.
<dpm> # TRANSLATORS: you're awesome!
<dpm> print(_("This is a translatable string"))
<roadmr> dpm: the code in question is a Qt .ui file :/ I'll do some research on how to achieve that
 * roadmr experiments with shuttling comments from the .ui file to the auto-generated .c file
<dpm> roadmr. I think you should be able to add comments in Qt Creator for the given string. As per putting the translatable strings from the .ui file to the .pot file, intltool should handle it, but you're using something else, I seem to recall
<dpm> so unfortunately, I'm not sure I can help much :(
<dpm> if it proves difficult and you're on a deadline, it's a lower priority item, I'd say, and you can leave it out
<roadmr> dpm: no, we're using intltool, we managed to integrate with it :) and actually the Qt build process generates a .h file from which the strings are extracted, but I'd hate to have to maintain the .h file by hand
<roadmr> dpm: I'll give QT Creator a quick try
<dpm> roadmr, ok. I need to go now, but I'll be back online in 1 h or 2. Also feel free to e-mail me if I can help in anything, and I'll try to reply as soon as I can
<roadmr> dpm: ok thanks! I'll wrestle with this for a bit, if I have no progress when you get back I'll let you know so we can maybe let this go through even without the comments
<roadmr> dpm: thanks for your help :)
<dpm> roadmr, sounds good
<roadmr> dpm: hello :) ok, so I went looking and I found no way to add the comment from within the .ui file :/ it works if I add it to the auto-generated .h file but any change in the .ui will clobber that so it's not a sustainable approach :/
<roadmr> dpm: I wonder if you'd agree to OK the exception, I'll continue to research on adding the comment anyway
<dpm> roadmr, it sounds fine to me if it's difficult to implement or not doable in qt designer
<roadmr> dpm: yep, it's not easy to do anyway :/
<dpm> roadmr, actually, wait a sec, I see that in Qt Designer there is a field to add a comment, so we might be able to do it. Let me send you a screenshot
<roadmr> dpm: yay! well I can add a comment directly in the xml file, it just doesn't get translated to something that intltool understands (i.e. an actual comment in the .h file that uic generates)
<dpm> roadmr, looking at this screencap, the 'comment' will be added to the .ui file. Does it get ignored by whatever creates the intermediate .h file? http://ubuntuone.com/0o4PE2bqH3w7JncFDiStX4
<roadmr> dpm: oh ok! I'll give it a try, but yes, I think that just gets added as disambiguation to the translate method call
<roadmr> dpm: need to go for lunch (grumble), back in a bit!
<dpm> roadmr, enjoy! ;) - you can also give a go at the 'disambiguation' field. I think one of them should generate a comment. Let me see if I can try it
<dpm> roadmr, ok, it seems that only the 'disambiguation' field goes through to the generated .h file, but you're right, in a way intltool cannot parse:
<dpm> label_2->setText(QApplication::translate("CalculatorForm", "Input 2", "This is a disambiguation", QApplication::UnicodeUTF8));
<dpm> btw, out of interest, how do you feed the generated .h file to intltool to understand the Qt strings? Does it understand them without further processing?
<roadmr> dpm-afk: in our build script we just ensure that uic-qt4 runs before intltool, intltool picks up the .h file and correctly extracts the strings
<trijntje_> hi roadmr, did you see my request on the bug report to add a comment specifying the maximum length of translations?
<roadmr> trijntje_: ah, you must be Redmar. Yes, I replied to it in the bug report. Short version: it's not easy to do :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/1044035/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044035 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Checkbox header graphic is wrong" [High,Triaged]
<trijntje_> roadmr: ah, missed it, I'm sorry. No problem, don't spend too much time on it if it's difficult to do
<roadmr> trijntje_: yes, apologies :/ Qt claims to have "great translation support", it's just not so easy to integrate with gettext toolchain, which is what the rest of checkbox uses :/
<trijntje_> dont get me started on translating qt applications, I'm not a fan ;) But thanks for looking into it anyways
<roadmr> no problem, thanks for your suggestions :)
<dpm-afk> roadmr, to wrap this up, and unless you've already tested it, I'd suggest trying whether intltool picks up the 'disambiguation' comments as generated by qt designer and then put in the .h file by uic. If it does and they end up in the .pot file, then great, otherwise we can just leave it
<roadmr> dpm: it doesn't, :(
<roadmr> dpm: sorry :( I actually tested this by editing the xml by hand and adding a "comment" attribute to the qlabel, the disambiguation thing goes in, but intltool ignores it :(
<dpm> roadmr, ah, bummer :( thanks for trying anyway
<roadmr> dpm: yep :/ we'll try to fix this in a better way at some point
<dpm> np
<roadmr> dpm: don't forget to comment on the bug so skaet is happy when the merge request hits :0
<dpm> roadmr, done
<roadmr> dpm: thanks, much appreciated :) apologies for all the pestering
<dpm> roadmr, that wasn't pestering, always glad to talk about how to better localize the desktop :)
<roadmr> dpm: well we still have work to do on checkbox, some is Qt-related and we have an outstanding task to improve how our rfc822 files are handled, luckily I always get great help here :0
<roadmr> er, :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-13
<dpm> hey all, does anyone know where the "Suspend" string in indicator-session comes from in quantal? I'm trying to figure out whether it is not yet translated or non-translatable
<trijntje> dpm: possible gnome-control-center-2.0?
<dpm> trijntje, thanks. I've just found out it's untranslatable:
<dpm> <didrocks> dpm: src/session-menu-mgr.c:  mi = mgr->suspend_mi = mi_new ("Suspend");
<dpm> <didrocks> ?
<dpm>  seems it's not translatable, yeah
<dpm> <dpm> argh, untranslatable :(
<dpm> <didrocks> dpm: can get it merged today and upload with the fix
<trijntje> good catch, I should really upgrade to Q to keep an eye on things
<dpm> yeah, I think I should send an e-mail to translators to test translations and start reporting bugs, as it's getting quite late in the cycle
#ubuntu-translators 2014-09-10
<eyfour> dpm: any idea why sudoku app and system settings are frozen with old stats on the following page? http://projects.davidplanella.org/stats/utopic/nb
<dpm> hi eyfour, I guess they've been translated in LP already for a few days?
<eyfour> It's been about a week now, yes.
<dpm> eyfour, sorry for the delay. So I think this might be a bug in polib, the gettext library I'm using to calculate the stats
<eyfour> dpm: No worries. At least now I'm sure Launchpad isn't hiding anything :)
